# APR Presents the TT ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to present the 2.0 TFSI Gen 3 ECU Upgrade for the new Audi TT!

The APR ECU Upgrade for the new Audi TT (MK3/Typ 8S) is now available for the ROW market and offers up to 316 horsepower and 381 FT-LBS of torque with no other modifications! For those looking for more power with a high flow downpipe, APR’s Stage 2 ECU Upgrade is available and offers up to 336 HP and 404 FT-LBS of torque! The ECU Upgrade is an easy software upgrade to the factory ECU over the OBD-II port, and is available at APR dealers. To find out more, please visit our product page and contact an APR dealer today to schedule an appointment.


















To find out more, please visit our product page and contact an APR dealer today to schedule an appointment!


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice work. I have a TT on order and am looking forward to a stage 2 setup for it.


----------



## yonkz (Apr 18, 2016)

*Working on an American version?*

Just wondering if you're working on a version for North America, and if you have a rough ETA?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

yonkz said:


> Just wondering if you're working on a version for North America, and if you have a rough ETA?
> 
> Thanks.


We are. If feedback is good, we'll release. :thumbup:


----------



## ostudent (Apr 20, 2016)

*sending in the ECU*



[email protected] said:


> We are. If feedback is good, we'll release. :thumbup:


HI arin, i go see if my box code have a tune but didnt have any luck, my dealer have ask me drop off the car and sending in the ECU to APR HQ, just wonder how you guys take care of the ECU? R u guys going to open the ECU or just getting the data from the port? also will there have chance that if u open the ECU the Audi dealer will find out there r hardware mod on since the ecu is take out and opened! thanks! want to get a tune but want to have low risk as possible!


----------

